# Beautiful



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It definitely was. Someone posted it this morning and I cried over and over again.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Just beautiful, could watch it over and over.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW! Now that is beyond beautiful! That Lion just kept hugging and hugging!

I loved how he was approaching ever so slowly, then it was like a light bulb went off and he picked up the pace!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, MJ .. that was my favorite part of the video, when the lion is sure he recognizes his friends. You can clearly see that moment in his face and his eyes. What a moment !!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That is beautiful...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! Good Care n Love will get you Friends Forever...Thanks Friends!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I am crying,it is beautiful.


----------



## momto3 (Jun 1, 2008)

i'm glad i'm not the only crybaby!!!! what a feeling to be able to see him again.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Oh I cried too! Such a wonderful video! It's so amazing...I really believe in special bonds between animals and people. This shows just that. My heart is so fuzzy and warm now. Thanks!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I watched this three times. The first time I was more focused on reading the dialog,,,,,and the second time (as well as the third) the tears were just flowing. Incredible....just amazing!!! If this doesn't tug at ones' heartstrings, nothing will.

I wish there was a storyline....somewhere. Thanks for posting this.

~Jackie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*How Beautiful*

How absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

That was beautiful.....


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-452820/Christian-lion-lived-London-living-room.html

I was so moved by this remarkable video that I felt compelled to see what more I could learn about this story. So, I found this article and just wanted to share it.

~Jackie


----------



## Simona (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh I just saw on this on the German Shepherd forum I go to. Love this


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Why am I crying, that's truly beautiful.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I've watched that a hundred times, I still get a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes. 

I want a lion !!!! LOL


----------



## Golden_girl (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow. Now we need to show that to all the presidents of the world and tell them that if a lion can learn to love like that...then surely it must be even easier for humans. 

That brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

I cried!!! It's just too amazing how the bond between animals and people is so strong! LOVE THIS VIDEO!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I've seen this before and cry every time. How beautiful.


----------

